# What Style of Cuisine do you cook?



## 604mickey (Jul 12, 2006)

I'v currently been pretty huge on Chinese Cuisine eg, Canton and Sechwuan 

But mainily playing around with French & Chinese eg. of one of my main course's

Caramelized Sablefish with Sesemi infused bokChoy, Butter braised tomatoes, Pomme Alumenette and Chinese Master Sauce.

What are some of your own Ideas that run through your head?


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Ukrainian food (my own vision of it). It's what I grew up on, my grandmother's food is what inspired me to become a cook in the first place. After eating great Ukrainian food for most of my childhood, it's tough to walk into a restaurant and know that what I'm eating won't be as good (and never really is...). I try to stay away from fusion (although Ukrainian food uses many of the same techniques as French, so often it appears similar), keep it local, stick to what I know and understand. I'm also not very big on molecular gastronomy - I like some of the new techniques (making chantilly cream without using any cream, sous vide cooking, making vegetable demi-glace) and the knowledge that has come out of it, but I feel it's getting a little out of hand, and the fad will die down and go back more to the ideas of nouvelle cuisine. 

Anyhow, for now I'm still working for others, and as such I'm stuck doing French food (my own place is a few years away).


----------



## cliveb (Mar 16, 2005)

Indian food. I love it. I sit down every day and research more and more Indian recipes; grains, lentils, split peas, beans,... it must be THE best vegetarian food in the world. 
I'll go to the supermarket or the Farmer's Market and look for some odd vegetable, then come home and prepare it, Indian style. Or I'll take good old potatoes, or carrots, or green beans, and investigate a new way to prepare them. Try stuffing baby aubergine (eggplants) with a mixture of cocnut, tamarind paste, raw cane sugar and hot chili pepper. Glorious!


----------



## butt3r_chick3n (Oct 22, 2005)

Asian, gotta go with my roots.

Love Indian cuisine too though (hence user name )


----------



## starlord (Jul 14, 2006)

My specialty is Medieval Cookery. I am in the Society for Creative Anachronism, and we re-create the Middle Ages (as they should have been.) I am disabled, and therefore unable to compete in combat, but there are enough fields that there is something will be found to interest anyone. The challenge of finding recipes from England in, say, the 11th century, translating it and preparing the dishes to me is very exciting and satisfying. Many of the ingredients names have changed, of course, and so many ingredients in common use today are off-limits to the medieval chef, as they were products of the new world, and thus unknown in that time period. I am preparing right now to get into a Combat Cookery competition in a few months. Prior to the competition, you empty your larder of anything but water, and the day of the competition, each team recieves a mystery box, and must prepare three dishes from the contents of the box.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

That sounds very interesting indeed. Tell me more. They would have had a diet heavy in meat I suppose, or at least the wealthy must have. And bread. What else? I mostly cook English.


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

agreed, that sounds like alot of fun, i would wanna try something like that


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

This site is a translation of a 15th century cookbook.

Credit to Cape Chef for the link.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Many thanks for the website. Saved and ready to fascinate myself with. I see they have a bookshop too.


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

my specialty is southern traditional and indian. 

I am from mississippi but i miss the food sooo much so i try to recreate as much of it here as i can. And about 4 months ago i started cooking for a young lady as a private chef and she eats african and indain fare so since cooking for her i have become very facinated by indian cuisine.


----------



## chef robert (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm not an actual chef, but I am mainly Asian because that's the only thing my Dad ever eats. I would like to experiment with French cuisine, which I had studied extensively.


----------



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't run a kitchen [yet], but I do work fine dining (so I am not technically considered a chef). I am torn between 2 loves for cuisine and that would be Medditeranian (spelling?) and Hispanic (i.e. Mexican, South American, Spanish). I am finding ways that I could put them together, but it is a little different. This one calls for a new thread.


----------



## kent2981 (Jul 15, 2006)

IT changes with the seasons. Right now with the summer, anything I can put over coals, ribs, skewers, chicken, veggies, fruit, whatever. Along with that, i've been toying with a lot of different sauces, stuff to dip or use for a marinade/glaze, lot of fruit, chiles, redux sauces, needless to say the blender's been getting a good workout this year.


----------

